# Ruger P Series Fans.



## P97

Thought it might be interesting to see how many Ruger P Series Fans that are on the Forum so far. I have 2 Ruger KP97DC's and my Wife has a KP345. I don't run other gun Mfg's down and I think Ruger makes an excellent gun for the price. Let's hear what you have and what you think about it? :-D


----------



## chromedome1954

I have a Ruger P89 with nite sights that I enjoy shooting very much!
And I agree it has been an excellent value per dollar.


Bob


----------



## Reliable

Rugers are good reliable, dependable, and rugged firearms. They, however, in my opinion, need some refinement in the ergonomics department. Iwould trust one without hesitation but would rather shoot a SiG.


----------



## Shipwreck

I used a borrowed P89 to take my first CCW class in 1996. Nice gun. Almost got one shortly after, but I just didn't like the shape of the mag release - felt kinda sharp too.

It is a great gun for the price, though.


----------



## hberttmank

I have a P85, P90 and a P345. All have been reliable and good shooting pistols. Hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Hal8000

When Ruger first came out with the P85 I got one. It was a very early model that had the two piece barrel that they soon did away with but I was in love... I took it to the Tulsa Cherokee Nations Gun show and there was not a P85 there. Most of the dealers had not seen one yet. Every body was asking me to see it... I felt like I was ten feet tall with all of the attention I was getting...
It shot well, and I never had any problems with it... Later, I sold it to my Father when I was needing some cash... He carried it for years. After his passing, I couldn't bear to look at it, so I sold it to a friend... 
I wish I had both the pistol and my Father back.


----------



## Vom Kriege

KP95DC


----------



## viper31373

i carry a p90 daily. although our company issues p95's i optted to buy my own. i first bought a p97, and liked it so much i bought a twin. i traded one for my p90 and it has been my favorite ever since. as i often say in a quote from robert duval "i like a gun with a little heft".

danny


----------



## poncaguy

I have a P90DC, KP 95DC and`a KP345DC. Best pistlos made for the $$$$( also a Mark II, III and a GP100 357!)All very accurate and never one problem. :-D


----------



## Richard

I consider Rugers to be very good handguns at great prices. I used a P85 MK II for a house gun for years before I switched to Glocks for that purpose. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## NHCraigT

My first gun was a P93DC with Nights sights and a hogue grip added, that I bought at a gunshow. I still have it. Great gun, completely reliable. Never, ever any issues at all. It still looks like new.


----------



## DennyCrane

I think these are a great value for the money...


----------



## Delta Force

*Ruger*

Good guns for the money and built like a tank but I had a hard time concealing all the ones I have had.That new P345 looks like it would be a good choice.


----------



## Shipwreck

I keep hearing mixed things on that new one, even on the Ruger forum. I think they are still working ut the bugs on the 345. I almost bought one until I heard all the issues.


----------



## screwman

I've got a P90 that I'll never sell. It's a great shooter. I think I'll get it out today. It could use some exercise'

Mike


----------



## scoop

MY FIRST SHOOTING EXPERIANCE AS AN ADULT WAS SHOOTING A BUDDYS p89.
btw p97 post pic of your engraved rugers.ive seen them elseware.very unique!


----------



## saw

I have a P89, love the pistol, just put 80 rounds threw it today. 1400 rounds and no problems.
Will be geting a Springfield XD subcompact as soon as the paperwork is complete, for my concieled cary gun. Would cary the P89 but to big for the summer.
When is Ruger going to make a subcompact?


----------



## spacedoggy

I have the P345 and it's a great gun. I like it better than my Sig P239 but I like the Glock trigger system the best so the P345 does not see a lot of range time.


----------



## kansas45

*Ruger*

My son has a P345. He has had some trouble with. It's back at Ruger for repairs again. He's in N.C. with the Marines. I just bought a P89DC to keep in the Pick-Up for fishing trips & other outdoor fun.


----------



## KINGMAX

*I once had a P-90, shot low.*

My only purchase of a Ruger auto was a P90. It for some reason hit low. Ruger = great wheel guns. Love' em. :shock:


----------



## P97

scoop said:


> MY FIRST SHOOTING EXPERIANCE AS AN ADULT WAS SHOOTING A BUDDYS p89.
> btw p97 post pic of your engraved rugers.ive seen them elseware.very unique!


The top one is my Safe gun, and the Bottom is my every day CCW.


----------



## scoop

TASTEFULLY EXECUTED! ONE OF A ,2 OF A KIND.


----------



## cdouglas40

*Ruger p94*

I have the p94 and I've had great luck with it. I was a revolver shooter and the Ruger was my first semi. Got great groups with it right out the box. I think Ruger makes a good product and I've shot about 2000rds through it and it just asks for more. Eats anything. But it's a tank, great home defense gun but for carry too heavy. Wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## Charlie

Took my first CCW license course with my P85 way back. Loved it. Sold it to a friend. Wish I had it back, of course.


----------



## Thunderhawk

*P-89*

Got a P-89 that is a true Ruger....solid, strong, accurate, and fun to shoot.


----------



## james

*Engraving*



P97 said:


> The top one is my Safe gun, and the Bottom is my every day CCW.


Do you still have contact with the engraver? I could get attached to my p-90 to do up.
James


----------



## kansas_plainsman

One of my favorite Rugers was my P93 - it was absolutely reliable and I was accurate with it. But it was heavy.










Eventually the other guns in my collection got the lions share ofthe use and I traded it in.

I've toyed with getting another Ruger, perhaps an 95, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## triton54s

The first semi-auto I fired was a P89. A few years later I went shopping for one and fell across the P345.


----------



## 9x19

I was never a big fan until the P93/P94 came along... their grip frame just felt more "right" in my hands. I still think the P95 is the best value going in a service size 9mm pistol... ditto the P97 in a .45 ACP.

Here are two of my favorites:


----------



## rman

P93D
KP93D
KP95D
KP944D
KP97D
KP90D
KP345


----------



## Drew32488

I just bought a P85 and i love it i know its old but its my first and it still shoots great.


----------



## DennyCrane

Drew32488 said:


> I just bought a P85 and i love it i know its old but its my first and it still shoots great.


Be aware that it probably will not be your last. Guns are like crack. Once you get addicted, that is it.


----------



## Drew32488

let me clarify its my first pistol. i'm now 18 and can now CC. I buy 2 guns a year 1 with my first pay check and one with my last. (i only work 6 months out of the the year seasonal worker at a state park) so in other words i'm already addicted:smt071


----------



## kansas_plainsman

*Back in the Ruger family - my new P95*

Lighter than my KP93, and has the new 'textured' grip panels. I am given to understand that this is the model the US government bought for issue to contractors in Iraq. The order was either 5000 or 8000 - either way, Ruger came through.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have read numerous articles of small buys the govt has done to arm the Iraqis. Rugers, Sigs, other brands. Last week, someone here posted something about some Walther P99s being bought for them. Seems like they have quite a mix of handguns.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My source for the 8000 Ruger order was from a gun dealer I know who is not given to overstatement. Not saying that he got bad data, but he wasn't making it up.

I recall hearing the 5000 number recently from a different source, perhaps the Guns and Ammo TV show. I could be wrong.

Whatever the amount, I am fairly confident in saying that Ruger has supplied handguns to the US in some form, regarding Iraq.

Doesn't change the fact that I'm glad I've got a Ruger again. My collection didn't seem complete without a nice American-made handgun.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Found a source for the following:



> Originally posted by Dow Jones:
> 
> Sturm Ruger To Supply US Army 5,000 P95 Pistols
> 
> Firearms maker Sturm Ruger & Co. received a contract for 5,000 9mm pistols by the U.S. Army Tank-automotive and armaments command, Rock Island Arsenal, Ill.
> 
> The contract is valued at $1.27 million, according to Chief Executive William B. Ruger Jr.
> 
> In a press release Thursday, Sturm Ruger said the pistols to be supplied are Ruger KP95D models and incorporate a stainless steel slide and a custom polymer composite frame.
> 
> These pistols will be made in the company's Prescott, Ariz., manufacturing facility.


----------



## scooter

Drew32488 said:


> let me clarify its my first pistol. i'm now 18 and can now CC. I buy 2 guns a year 1 with my first pay check and one with my last. (i only work 6 months out of the the year seasonal worker at a state park) so in other words i'm already addicted:smt071


Uh...Im confused here...Last I heard Fed. law said you cant even buy a handgun or handgun ammo till you're 21 so how is Indiana allowing you to concealed carry??


----------



## Shipwreck

I believe Fed law says that for new handguns (at least 21). It is my understanding that in TX, however, a person 18 or older can buy one in a private sale, or be given one. Other states may be similiar. 

Now, I have had 18 year olds court me when I am selling guns. But, I have always refused to make a sale to anyone under 21. I have been sent the law via e-mail from a few of them, that is why I know about it. I still prefer not to do it. As for the CCW, I have heard that some states do give them at 18, but I think most do not.


----------



## Drew32488

Here in Indiana u cant buy a handgun until 21 or ammo unless its for a rifle, but u can carry when u turn 18 with CCW of course


----------



## white-nite

*The one I grab*

I have a p-85. Bought it new when they first came out. This is one gun that I have that I know will feed anything I give it. I have shot a lot of rounds through it and I have never had it Jam. My p-85 didnt see much oil for a time...5 years(my bad). But no rust and not one jam(evenwith out oil)
I have picked up a few more rugers since then and I have't been dissapointed yet.

_White-Nite_


----------



## white-nite

*P-85 Check*



Drew32488 said:


> I just bought a P85 and i love it i know its old but its my first and it still shoots great.


I think all of the P-85's were recalled. There should be an Mk11 on the decock lever. If not call ruger and they will take care of it. 
If you do send it in you might walk away with some free stuff.

white-nite


----------



## Revolver

Shipwreck said:


> I believe Fed law says that for new handguns (at least 21). It is my understanding that in TX, however, a person 18 or older can buy one in a private sale, or be given one. Other states may be similiar.


I know that in Florida you can buy and own at 18. It's odd in this country that at 18 people have all the responsibilities given to them without many rights. I could never figure it out. Either they can be trusted or they can't. Why can they have it both ways?

I hear from young soldiers all the time how it irritates them that they can bear weapons in a foreign country in defense of this nation but to defend themselves stateside would be criminal. You hear about soldiers returning from Iraq getting murdered all the time. Are they not worthy of defending themselves but civilians without the responsibilities or experience can at 21. I just don't know what to tell them.

There's also an exemption in SRNY law that retired soldiers can be issued a permit if they're under 21. They'd have to do one of those 2 year contracts to do it.


----------



## grizz5675

*ruger p-series*

I have a p345 ruger now and have previously owned many p series rugers ,never had a problem with any of them.My p345 has a smooth action and the recoil is minimal it's new ergonomic design makes it nice for carry and conceal not to mention its a nicer looking gun then all the other p series: in my opinion anyway.I have had no problems with this gun what so ever.It comes with the full package including, mag loader- two mags w/slimline bumpers- and a ruger lock and case.This gun I believe is the best value gun on the market today.I paid 540.00 new.


----------

